# Anyone from Nova Scotia



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm back to work after 1 year of maternity leave. My fibro is going strong (I suspect I may also have CFS) and my IBS has started flaring up again. I'm feeling very blue today because of stuff going on at work and just need some support. If anyone is from Nova Scotia and you have a doctor that actually helps you, please let me know his/her name.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hello MaritimeGirl. This website can probably put you in touch with a doctor, if you don't receive any personal recommendations:INVISIBLE DISABILITIES ASSOCIATION OF CANADA http://www.nsnet.org/idans/


> quote:Mission Statement(1) Providing Information doctors who are educated and open to those suffering with one or more of these illnesses...Doctors Referral List: There are a number of doctors, General Practitioners and Specialists, who support and treat those suffering from these illnesses. The second most popular topic of those who call or write has to do with where to find a sympathetic doctor, how to educate the doctor, etc. (The main reason people communicate with the office is to find a person who understands, encourages, offers hope and gives practical suggestions of how to help move towards wellness.


----------

